# rome drifter pants with a black jacket and maybe white tee on top?



## Iron_Lung (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm looking to change up the look next year so i was thinking of getting these pants









and maybe a black snowboard jacket like this










and a large white tee with something random on top? 










I people to be able to find me on the mountain in case the gang splits up because of going on different runs or hitting the terrain park and what not. 

Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Polarcaps (Dec 10, 2010)

A little early to be looking at next years gear, but yes. I think that combo would work out just fine (if the stripes on the pants are black not brown, I can't tell).


----------



## Iron_Lung (Feb 21, 2012)

yes they are black stripes! and thanks! Well i forgot to mention a few pretty essential things... I live in South Florida so i do not go boarding as often as most of the others on the forum go, but I have done 2 trips this year up north and am planning to hit the slopes again in march and hopefully travel to chile in the summer for another boarding trip. also planning to do a ton of boarding next year


----------

